
100 top sites for the year ahead - madmotive
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2008/dec/18/internet-websites
======
brandnewlow
That list has a site that lets you file Freedom of Information requests and
check out FOIA's that others filed.

That's an interesting idea. Do we have something like that?

I see there's this: <http://www.rcfp.org/foi_letter/generate.php>

I like the idea of making it social though. Create a FOIA and read FOIA's
filed by other people to get ideas about what records you should be asking
for.

Thoughts?

------
pg
4% were funded by YC.

------
vaksel
seems like an empty list, they don't even have Mint for the "Money/finance/
consumer fightback" category....but they made sure to give Twitter related
stuff its own category...wtf

~~~
streety
They also describe zopa as "a human-centred way to loan money to people in the
developing world."

Zopa is a great service and I would happily recommend it but the UK, USA,
Italy and Japan are not developing nations.

------
jim-greer
It's good to see JayIsGames getting that link - excellent reviews and
commentary on indie, casual, and web games...

